# Gonzaga sig request



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

The Request:

Couldn't find any good pics of Goran so lets just go with Gonzaga

Pics:

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Gallery/Fighting/2007/08/26/Couture05.jpg - Left

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c229/italianstallion8122/Gabriel2.jpg - Middle

http://www.sherdog.com/news/picture_gallery.asp?pic_id=54814&t_id=gabriel gonzaga&my_page=4 - Right


Title: Gabriel "Napao" Gonzaga 


Sub-Text:ManchaBJJ




Colors:green and yellow

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Sorry dude I only make sigs with one pic of the fighter in it...maybe other people are good at making these kinds of sigs.

If nobody responds soon I will take a shot at it


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Sorry dude I only make sigs with one pic of the fighter in it...maybe other people are good at making these kinds of sigs.
> 
> If nobody responds soon I will take a shot at it


You're a wiz at c4d's RVCA, I would try it out. Anyways I'll get to it tonight for ya


----------



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot man i appreciate it.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Let me have a go


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

hers my attempt


----------



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks pretty good. The only thing I don't like is the Gabriel Gonzaga Text.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

that 1 better?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

shit, forgot about this! Sorry dude, I'm on it now!!!

There dude:


----------



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a pretty tight sig Cochise. Is it possible though to make the back round images a little clearer though? I can barely see the head kick he through at randy.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll try, green and yellow are hard to work with, I realized.


----------



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

O and you put your name in the sig instead of mine. Just make sure it's mine in the end.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

oops, old habit sorry about that.

Sorry dude, this is the best I can do, Its a lot harder to edit after the sig than I thought:


----------



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

It's ok thanks for helping though. I'll be sure to rep you when I can again.


----------

